#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Ποια είναι η κρίσιμη επιφάνεια για να απαιτείται δέσμευση θέσης στάθμευσης

## advice4u

Ποια είναι η κρίσιμη επιφάνεια για να απαιτείται δέσμευση θέσης στάθμευσης , όταν έχουμε αλλαγή χρήσης από απλό κατάστημα σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος?

Σε αυτό το ερώτημα απαντώ με το παρακάτω παράδειγμα:

Γενικά για αλλαγή χρήσης όταν έχουμε επιφάνειες > 59 μ2 π.χ. 60 μ2 :
Έχουμε απαιτούμενες θέσεις για τη νέα χρήση (κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος ) : 60/40=1.5 =2 θέσεις

3. Απαιτούμενες θέσεις για τη παλαιά χρήση =60/60=1 θέση .
4. Άρα τελικά απαιτούμενες θέσεις 2-1 = 1 θέση .

----------

